# So, What/Who Made You Get Into Archery?? And When?



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know about a lot of you. There aren't very many women in archery, though it is growing.

What or Who made you become interested in shooting? How long have you been in the sport? 

How about this....... What do you think would make other women get involved? (People or Media, Better Fit for Equipment, whatever)...what are your thoughts?


For me, I remember when I was younger shooting with my Dad since 15 and I have very good memories of that...., but I also remember Women's Pro Darla Owens. She was very kind to me even though I was a young kid. She actually prodded my interest to shoot competitively as a Pro, even though my life steered me another direction.

How about you ladies? What are your stories and your thoughts about everything else too?


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I have always been interested in archery but never had a chance to do it. My dad's bow was a 60lb recurve and he just told me I couldn't shoot it (neither did he). Fast forward about 20 years and my hubby was given a bow. He asked if I wanted to try it but I couldn't pull it back. Fast forward another couple years and at Christmas time my hubby asked me what I wanted. We had just driven past a bow shope and I said "you know, I think I would like a bow to shoot targets in the yard". When we were on our way back home he pulled into the shop and we tried some bows. A week later one appeared under the tree. That was 3 and a half years ago. 

It's easiest for me to suggest archery to other women when they have kids or significant others who are also interested. 

I love the comradare of tournaments and leagues.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

When I was about to turn 5 year old my god parents asked me what I would like for my birthday, I said can you take me to a archery club to try archery. I was not asking for a bow I just wanted to shoot one.
They had a freind that did archery at the club so they orginised me to go with there freind for the day I liked it. So they got me a bow and I have been doing it ever since. That was 1986.


----------



## b_steele (Dec 14, 2012)

My dad got me into archery. He is big into hunting and ran his own archery club. Ever since I could walk I had been taken hunting and grew to love it. Especially bows. Now being married I have gotten my husband addicted to bows, Its something we enjoy doing together. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

I grew up rifle hunting, and always loved it. When I met my husband he was an avid bow hunter. I put it off for 4 years because it looked "too hard." We got married and I wanted to be able to shoot with him, so I started asking questions, and 3 years later here we are. I'm addicted to bow hunting & shooting my bow.


----------



## pyxies0208 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've always had an interest in it since I was about 16 my uncle was a pro and national champ ....when he opened his own shop I would work for him in the summer and played around a little.....didn't really pick it up got out of school and life happened husband and kids......a yr ago my life changed with divorce and dating again....boyfriend who I had known since my first interest in it was still doing it.....mothers day of 2012 I got a bow and love it since then both of my daughter's have gotten a bow as well and are starting to follow with us ..... Doing it as a family with my boyfriend and my daughter's is great and that's how I would encourage other woman to get into


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I came late to the game.
In 2006 my husband came home from work and announced that he wanted to open an archery shop, full time and quit his job. He has always been an outdoorman and hunter. Me on the other hand had shot guns a lot but never a bow.

Once the shop got up and running I met some incredible archers that gave me lots of tips and coaching, Mkie & Susan Davis to name a few. Over the years I decided I had better get a little more serious and set my goals on winning the State Championship ASA. Last year I reached that goal.
I think the key to getting more women involved is to have other women encourage them. I have many men come into the shop and say they wished their wives/ girlfriends would get into archery and I tell them to bring them in and I'll get them shooting. I have also had a lot of curious women come in to inquire about archery solely on the fact that I have women working here and they said they feel more comfortable speaking to another woman.
I don't think men mean any harm but sometimes when women com into a shop they feel uncomfortable dealing with the men and sometimes the men are to blame. sometimes.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

This is probably the least common way a woman gets into archery.

6.5 yrs ago, a friend dragged me out of bed (I am not a morning person) to elk call for her. She had taken up elk bowhunting.

After that season, I got my hunting Ed card. For 2 more seasons, I had a hunting license, but no bow due to no time or money for one. By this time, I was addicted to chasing elk.

As the 4th elk season approached, I bought my first bow, Martin Leopard That was 3.5 years ago. Last January, I upgraded my bow to a Matthews Jewel. This past Fall, I started doing 3D shoots. My scores are still low due to misjudging distance, but they are going up as I do more shoots.

I have been shooting almost 3 years now.

From hearing other people's stories, it is usually a friend or family member that gets a woman into archery.

Here in Colorado, the Colorado Parks and Wildlife have started a program called Colorado Archery in the Schools Program (CASP). In incorporates Olympic-style target archery (JOAD) into the PE curriculum. Its 5th grade though HS.

Colorado Parks and Wildlife also has their Women Afield one day programs around the state. The one day event gives women the opportunity to try archery, shotgun, fly fishing, etc. I have never attended. I don't know how successful it is.

As I have seen with other sports, women have less intimidation for trying something new if they can do it around other women or if they can get one on one instruction with a coach that is not their friend or family member.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

MY WIFE GOT ME INTO ARCHERY.

I am a serious Turkey hunter. 
I hold a top ten...ALL TIME.... NWTF score here in California.

I had taken her Turkey hunting and was able to get her several birds before one day she said, "Someday I'd like to take one with a Bow".
Because Santa was listening, that Christmas there was a bow under the tree for her.

The rest is history.


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mom MADE me take a summer class at the park dist. 35 years later still running strong. Thanks mom

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I really don't know what got me started. My dad was an antihunter and it was not until after his death that I got my first bow, a Bear Black Bear, at the age of 12. I played with shooting archery until my late teens and then focused on smallbore rifle competition. I picked up archery again in 1999 and got my first deer in 2001.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

I got started in 4th grade when we did archery in PE class. I thought it was fun so I helped my school start an archery team in 5th grade. I've been doing it ever since, (I'm in high school now) and I love it.  And this weekend I won my first tournament as well.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

doegirl said:


> I really don't know what got me started. My dad was an antihunter and it was not until after his death that I got my first bow, a Bear Black Bear, at the age of 12. I played with shooting archery until my late teens and then focused on smallbore rifle competition. I picked up archery again in 1999 and got my first deer in 2001.


WOW ! From an anti-hunting upbringing to a conservationist in a lifetime? That's a story I'd love to listen to around a campfire as we ate Back Straps and potatoes.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations!! Here - here !!



baconrocks said:


> i got started in 4th grade when we did archery in pe class. I thought it was fun so i helped my school start an archery team in 5th grade. I've been doing it ever since, (i'm in high school now) and i love it.  and this weekend i won my first tournament as well.


----------



## Bionica (Oct 16, 2012)

An urgent need to rebuild atrophied muscle in my back as a result of full spinal fusion surgery sparked my interest in archery. Despite doing PT exercises at 3 months postop, I experienced more atrophy that expected. Now that my surgeon released me to incorporate the weight machine, he said archery, combined with the weight machine, should help rebuild muscle throughout my thoracic area. As of today, I am 16 months postop and a new para archer.

This is what I've got to work with:
















There was a chain of events that occurred during the summer of 2012 that started piquing my interest too. Details are on my blog http://bit.ly/YZtewq

Here is a workout vid that I took so I can see if I'm doing lat pull downs correctly. Its not much, but at least this is my starting point, looking forward to building more muscle the more I shoot!
http://bit.ly/ZuzCea


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

WOW.. Doreen.
YOU ROCK!!

There you go gang, I have a new hero.
When you think things are tough...think again!!

Thanks for posting beautiful Lady. May Easter Joy fill your heart!!

THIS IS A WONDROUS THREAD!!


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

These are great stories...some really amazing, fun, and inspiring! This is the stuff I like to read on AT. Hope there is more.....


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Doreen, I just read your whole blog! What an inspiration.


----------



## Bionica (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for your kind words, everyone.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I married a lifelong rifle hunter. For the first 5 years of our marriage, we weren't able to conceive. So, bound and determined not to become a bitter hunting widow... I took dates to a new level sitting beside him in a ladder stand watching the woods come alive. As the years rolled by, I picked up a rifle... he picked up the bow... then we were hit by a teenage driver one night after church. My husband's entreaties to become a bowhunter would fall on deaf ears from then on. The accident compounded a years old failed back surgury (which I had finally recovered from) and as a result of the accident, I was left with days where I could barely walk and the pain was beyond belief. Hunting, along with many other hobbies and interests were forever lost to me, or so I thought...

For 3 years, I put on a smile and wished my honey good fortunes as he headed into the woods without me. Those were bittersweet moments. I started showing small improvements in the Spring of 2011 and for my birthday, my husband surprised me with a trip to Cabela's where we spent 6 hours picking out the perfect crossbow for me. Even though I could not cock it, I swallowed my pride and accepted that since my husband was always with me, he would be there to help.

Fall 2011 found me over the moon to be back in the woods. It was like a rebirth. However, at the end of two weeks of hard hunting, I required his assistance to physically get out of the bed, get dressed, tie my boots, carry my gear, and get into the stand. It took every ounce of sheer will I had to keep going, but on 11/10/11 I tagged a beautiful 10 point buck and it literally changed my life. I was hooked on hunting the rut and my crossbow. --and that's when things got interesting...

The following Spring found me back out in the woods hunting Spring Gobbler. No one in our family, or of our acquaintence had ever done so, yet with my son by my side we killed a huge mature gobbler. However, that wasn't my greatest joy... because of my addiction to the hunt, I spent more time in the woods scouting and shed hunting and getting in shape. Little by little my abilities have multiplied. 

This past fall I spent 3 months in the woods dogging whitetails. I did not tag out. In fact, I saw very little. Because of my lack of success, I hunted way beyond my husband's scheduled 'rut' vacation and he would watch the kids on his days off while I hunted--alone. Even though I didn't tag a thing, this past fall was my greatest accomplishment to date. I was blessed beyond measure because I hunted on my own steam, carried my own gear and walking ... up and walking with manageable pain when the sun set on the season. 

After months of writing here and there about my hunting adventures with my crossbow, I was asked to became part of Crossbow Magazine's amazing staff and I accepted. My second hunting article is coming out in April and hunting has gone from 'forever' lost to me, to a 'part of who I am' at the speed of light. And I owe it all first to God, and second to my wonderful husband who patiently brought me along in the sport and got me that first crossbow. Archery has helped me overcome my physical limitations and become a better hunter. It has given me a direction and a purpose to help others get out there too--especially the next generation.

P.S. Sorry I haven't been around much lately...I spend most of my time on Facebook these days running the Crossbow Magazine page and participating on their forum. Then there is the homeschooling, the moving and soon my husband's transplant. Miss you ladies! Hope everyone has a great turkey season. Be safe out there!


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

These are all great stories thanks for sharing.
When I was young I used to follow my dad around when he was shooting his bow and shot a few times at camps etc but never actually got into shooting. I did grow up gun hunting with my Dad. 
I really didn't get into archery until after I married my husband who is an avid archery hunter and target shooter. He had an old bow that he cranked down for me and I was addicted pretty quickly. Now my husband and 3 children (2 of which are girls) all shoot and compete in IBO tournaments. 
It is such a great sport for the whole family.


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

way back in 1976 i remember watching robin hood and was hooked, spent the next few years running around shooting AT rabbits and other critters with my self made willow and twine bow and homemade willow arrows! lol! then, when i saw bo and luke shooting compounds and blowing stuff up, i was an official addict!! for christmas one year i think 1982 my parents (who didnt hunt or shoot bows) bought me a robin hood brand compound made by york archery, from a then, american made walmart, it was 30% let off, 30" draw, 60 lbs, but hey, i somehow still managed to shoot it. i can remember going to the local gun store that had an archery dept and just drooled over the new bows in stock, i would later work there and ran that dept. funny how things affect and influence us when we are young, i will say this, it kept me out of alot of trouble growing up! i have passed this love/addiction on to my oldest son who on any given day can out shoot me! as well as my youngest sonn who loves to shoot his little bow! great thread by the way, i love going down memory lane!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I grew up shootin guns in a family that did not hunt. Then I met my husband and his dad said I was gonna start huntin with them "whether I liked it or not". So I was a rifle hunter for the 1st few yrs, then we started muzzleloader hunting. Then out of the blue he said he wanted to get into archery. I had just torn rotator cup on my right shoulder a month or so before so my 1st bow hurt to shoot.. I was bearly able to pull 25#'s in the begining. Now almost 17 yrs later we are addicted more now then ever before and I draw close to 50# now.


----------



## smaeschmitt (Feb 11, 2013)

I am new to archery. In fact I just got my very first bow about two months ago, and I can't wait for deer season this fall. I got into the sport by falling in love with a bow hunter. He and I first met late last summer, and were getting to know each other. He had such wonderful hunting stories, and I said, "Can you teach me?" He was floored that I wanted to learn. It was so far outside my comfort zone. We went out on opening day of bow season last fall with two of his buddies. I'm sure we four were a sight! We didn't get a deer that day, but the other two did. I helped track one, and watched it being field dressed. The guy was so excited. He kept talking about how pleased his wife would be, and how this meat would help them with groceries for a long time. I was hooked. I wanted to do it all. I wasn't able to hunt with a bow last season, but I will be ready by this year. I enjoy shooting my bow now almost every day, and I am getting stronger.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the stories, and can't wait to hear more. This is why AT is great!


So, how about getting more women involved? What do you all think?

Is the product out there sufficient enough for women? Sizes & Fit? Availability? From bows to clothes to gear to accessories? 

What would help the existing women archers, and what would help get more involved?


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I have my husband to thank for my archery/hunting obsession/addiction  
When we first married I was the "Barbie" and he was the do it yourself, grew up in the woods hunting and fishing guy. Hey they say opposites attract right! 
I told him I won't kill anything with less than 6 legs and your crazy if you think you will ever get me in camo..... Well needless to say I am happily eating those words. I now probably spend more time in the woods than he does. And we are passing along the love of hunting to at least 3 out of our 4 daughters. The oldest is a bit squeamish.


----------



## MGass (Jun 20, 2012)

My son came home from Cub Scout camp yelling about archery a little over a year ago. I had been thinking that we needed a family sport to keep us closer and it seemed perfect for a couple of middle parents with small children (no running, just walking). We started with recurve and now the kids are shooting in a Joad program, we get a lesson with a coach once a week and I shoot league (we switched over to compounds). I just bought my second bow a Hoyt Xtec (saving the new stuff for the kids) so that I can hopefully improve more at league (the pse Chaos is just not a target bow). The kids are shooting Fuse Freestyles and will soon move up to Hoyt Ruckus'. We just need to get a bow for my husband (recovering from carpal tunnel surgery). All this in a year, archery really grabbed our family. But hey, we are together, all 4 of us, and that is what counts.


----------



## Z7XtremeHunter (Mar 3, 2013)

I got tired of the overcrowded rifle season and wanted to hunt in the rut, so I decided to buy a bow and bowhunt. After I bought the bow, I fell in love with shooting it.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

3 years ago I got my G/f into archery. She drew the intrest of hunting through her uncle in Michigan but never got the chance to go with him because her ex worked at Ford and they were moved around a lot. Then I showed up and we got her a bow. Now we hunt and go to 3D shoots and she is about as addicted to it as I am. She now has 2 Bear Homewreckers one for hunting and one for 3D.. I dont have a pic of her hunting bow but its just your typical camo bow. This bow sparked the intrest of my buddys G/F now I am searching for a bow to get her started, and I am selling him one of mine.. I like the fact that more women are getting into the sport and some of the stories that have been told in this thread are aw inspiring! Congrats Ladys and Happy Shooting!!


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Props go to my daddy.  he got me my first bow when I was 6 and I couldn't even pull it back! Haha he then got me and little recurve when I was about 10 and my first compound at 11. A pink PSE chaos. That was 5 years ago now and I've been loving it ever since. 

As to the question...what would get more women into archery...maybe a women's now that is more than 30" inches ata. Maybe giving women more credit for their shooting every now and again. Husbands actually getting them a descent set up so they can shoot better, instead of a hunter setup. When most women shoot a hunter setup, they make some lousy shots, then that kills their confidence and they get out of archery and never go back. 

Support is all we need.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I also came into the sport very late in life. I wanted to get into archery while in high school, but my parents felt is was not a "lady like" endeavour, so it was not allowed. Then life got in the way for a few decades and finally, in 2008, I decided to follow my high school dream and signed up for a beginners class that was taught through the county where I now live. About a month after taking that initial class, I shot in my first local tournament (at the prodding of my newly-found club archery buddies), and I have been shooting competitively ever since. 

With regard to getting more women into the sport, I agree with SMshootsmathews, I believe better equipment that is not just pretty pink or flower-colored kids bows, bows that have a respectible ATA (34"-38") that can be used for serious target archery, with DLs than can go down to 24.5-25" with speeds that can be competitive without sacrificing accuracy. 

Also, significant others that don't go out and purchase something low $$ for the "little lady" because she might not like the sport when they have the latest and greatest equipment in their signatures. Guys, if she's given something that shoots like crap, that tunes like a bear, and torques like a snake in her hands when trying to shoot a target, she's not going to like it....

Finally, larger payouts for the women's pro divisions. It's about time that the good 'ol boys realize that we are definately here to stay and that we're not afraid to play!!


----------



## Robin_The _Hood (Apr 12, 2013)

I grew gun hunting. Only knew gun hunters, archery wasn't big in my area. Then for christmas this last year boyfriend decided to us bows. Hoping to go deer hunting this fall.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I was walking through a sporting goods store with the baby daddy, when he saw pieces of one on a clearance table. He has started shooting while in the military and had a bow, but didn't shoot anymore. He looked at it, and realised it was a complete bow taken apart, and that it would fit me. So he called the young, male sales guy over and asked a few questions. Guy said he would sell the parts for $25, or put it together for $250. Guy was impressed that it was for me... much younger and prettier then. So... we started talking, baby daddy wandered away.... sales guy put it together, put a new string on it, set the correct draw length and weight for me... I smiled.... and we walked out with a complete bow for $25. 

Oh, I miss being young! Anyway, the bow sat for a year or so before we found a place to shoot. Then it took me another year to really take to it. Now I'm fully addicted. Still have that bow, too, along with a few others. 

As far as getting more women involved, it easy here. Archery is huge around here, and there are a lot of good shops. When a woman walks in to shoot, she's always welcomed. The guys put in effort to make us comfortable and help when we ask for it. I know that isn't the case everywhere. I hear a lot of men complain that their wives won't shoot with them. One man even took a pic of my blue bow, thinking that might convince his wife to try it.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I like alot on here grew up with a hunting father. I lost my mother in a car wreck when I was 8 months old so grew up a real daddy's girl. Anytime he was outside shooting guns or bows I was by his side. We reloaded our own ammo and poured are own jigs for fishing. I however didn't pick up my first bow till 1994 when I was 23. Shot for just a brief time and got discouraged as the bow was not very advanced and I thought I was a crappy shot. Just went back to what I knew a rifle. However I remarried and 2 years ago my husband's old Bear bow limbs shattered and he decided he was gonna get a new one. I then expressed I would like to try it again. So we both bought one. I've hunted for deer and turkey the last 2 seasons. I haven't taken anything as I am still thinking back to 1994 and don't trust my shooting ability. Recently we have been to 3 different 3 d shoots. I have taken 1st place twice and 3rd once so I don't think I should dwell on the past as I def am a much better shot than I ever gave myself credit for. Now I am addicted to shooting and could shoot a 3 d shoot everyday.. However I have to settle for once a week as I would never get anything done otherwise.


----------



## Liz W (Apr 19, 2013)

I would have to thank my dad. Saw him shooting one afternoon out in the yard, I was about 16 at the time. Looked like fun. I already was shooting a 30-06 for deer hunting, thought a bow would be fun. So I talked to him about it and everything he had to say seemed to be very interesting, That Christmas my parents bought me my first bow, wasn't anything "special" a used compound astro, but it was special to me. I learned how to shoot on that bow. a short while later they got me a hunting bow and short while after that I got my beautiful blue browning. That first year with my Astro I joined a 5 spot target league shooting on the same team as my dad. And I must say he taught me well, I was keeping up score to score with him (290's) the next year I had my browning for 5-spot. Shot my first 300 with it and was less than a year after I fist touched a bow. I love shooting 5-spot. Some time went by, I became a mom and had a full-time job, I didn't have much time for anything else. So for the last 5 years my bows have been collecting a lot of dust, but this last fall I asked my dad to dig them out and clean them up and I started shooting again. Seems like a have to retrain myself to get as good as I was back then but by the looks of my targets, I still got it! Shooting again after 5 years has shown me just how much I enjoy it and how much I have missed it. I got married last October and brought my husband with me and my dad to go shoot a few rounds, no scoring or anything it was just for fun, Now my husband has his own bow.


----------



## B_olson (Apr 19, 2013)

I grew up in a non-hunting family, Dad hunted when he was a kid, but gave it up because he couldn't take killing an animal. I dated a few hunters in high school, was very interested, but didn't do anything about it. In P.E. in school we had archery one semester, I fell in love with it! I met my husband in 2004, he's big into hunting (bow and shotgun), I started hunting with a shotgun in 2006, but I wanted more of a challenge. I got my first bow in 2008 and you can't get me out of the woods now. After shooting my first deer in '08, I was obsessed with bow hunting. We have city plots that we hunt for deer management, as well as two seperate woods we hunt. It's turned out to be a great way for my husband and I to spend time together. I think I spend more time in the woods than my hubby does now. I even recently sold my show horse, so I have more time for family and hunting....not something I ever envisioned doing 10 years ago.


----------



## krs59 (May 12, 2012)

At 49 took up gun hunting, at the urging of my boyfriend. Killed a doe, and then apologized to it. At 50 I decided to take up bow hunting. Walked into a bow shop by myself, 5 hours later walked out with a bow (they couldn't decide if I should be left or right, finally went with left). Have really fallen in love with it, love the challenge of it (will be 54 this year). I hunted more then my boyfriend last year. On my second bow.


----------



## BrandiW (Apr 16, 2013)

I did a little archery in grade school as part of P.E. class and enjoyed it so I asked for a bow for my birthday and got a pretty red Bear recurve. Wasn't very powerful but I had a lot of fun with it. Several years later I knew a guy who wanted to take me bow fishing which was something I'd never heard of. My first trip out and I was amazed that there were hundreds of these big carp and gar swimming around. I didn't hit very many but those I did were crazy fun and I was addicted. From there I had to get a stronger bow so I bought an older compound and became a bow fishing nut. Eventually I had a few different fishing bows but I hadn't done any target shooting or hunting. Then one day I met this guy where I was working who was an archery nut and kept asking me if I wanted to learn to shoot a compound bow designed for hunting (I know what you're thinking but no, we were just friends that worked together). He taught me pretty much everything about shooting a powerful compound bow, 3D and bow hunting. My first trip out bow hunting with him and I shot a big doe. I was trying so hard not to cry afterwards but after that I was addicted to the sport. I loved the idea of harvesting my own organic meat and not having to buy as much meat from the store. He and I stayed great friends and hunting buddies for several years until he was killed in a car accident. After that I moved away and haven't hunted or shot a bow in over 10 years. I've got spine issues and now have arthritis in my back which makes it impossible to even stand up without being on high doses of pain medication that I have to take 24/7. 

So this year, since my gun shooting hobby has become too expensive, I decided to get back into archery. My BFF, whose new to archery, wants to learn and shoot so we're in the process of searching for bows (we decided on our bows this week) and will probably order them this coming week. After that we have to find a place to shoot, preferably free, because we live in the city and can't shoot on our property. We have a place with an indoor range but it's mostly seasoned shooters and we have to be able to sight in and tune the bows (I have no idea how to tune a bow/arrows) before shooting there.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

BrandiW, I bet if you go to your indoor range those seasoned shooters will be willing to help you out with sighting it, tuning and anything else you may need help with. Most archers are pretty good people. That's one of the things I love most about this sport.


----------



## WhispheringWind (Apr 22, 2013)

My husband got me into it 11 years ago and I have been doing it ever since,I enjoy the sport because its fun,the compition and also is a good stress reliever for me as well. I knew nothing about archery until I met my husband 21 years ago he taught me all and everything about it how to judge my yardage how to stand,as I said he taught me it all and I have loved the sport ever since. For about a year I had a short set back though because I suffer from epilepsy and had,had surgery to have a vns put in and it messed my cord inaction up a little bit but my husband was able to help me out in getting things back on track.


----------

